# Patch latex tubes



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

Stupid question - can you patch latex tubes?

Is a special patch kit required?

Thanks


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I patched them with standard patches... works well.


----------



## AM999 (Jan 22, 2007)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I patched them with standard patches... works well.


I've successfully used standard Rema patches as well as glueless patches which I consider temporary as the adhesive eventually dries out and the patches some loose. My favorite way to do it however is to use some latex material cut out of an old latex tube which is not useable anymore. I'll cut a way oversized patch by cutting across the tube and then longitudinally to open the section, clean the patch and tube using denatured alcohol, and use rubber cement to bond the patch to the tube. The result is basically a boot almost completely around the tube. Patches don't affect the rolling resistance - I have used a latex tube with ~ 10 patches using all the above methods (cat used it as a chew toy) and measured no degradation in Crr.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Latex patches easier than butyl IME... I use regular rubber cement and a cut-up old latex tube, but I guess rubber patches work fine also.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I've also had good luck with Rema patches.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I patched them with standard patches... works well.


+1.
I've done 2-3 patches this way, no problems noted.


----------

